# Forum > MMO > Runescape > [Release] Undetected Zulrah Plugin

## sjorsor

Hey guys, I decided to quit OSRS completely so here is my project I've worked on the last couple of months.

It shows you the correct location where to walk on. Plugin also shows you what phase is coming next.

INSTRUCTIONS:

*1. Extract the .exe.

2. Run ZulrahPluginv1PRO.exe with admin rights.

3. When installed succesfully, a message will appear, click OK.

4. Client will open now, when entering the Zulrah area the plugin will automaticly switch on.*

*PASSWORD: 

test

VIRUSSCAN: 

Antivirus scan for d67742520c2e10304e68b5e7125463d2a324660935af0f689f1020851d2e8eda at
2017-02-12 22:16:52 UTC - VirusTotal

PROOF:

ZulrahPluginv1.0.jpg

DOWNLOAD:

Download Zulrah Plugin v1.0 PRO.exe from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way
*


Feel free to ask me anything about the script, contact me on the forum here or on Skype.



```
sjorsheijstek
```

Kind regards,

sjorsor

----------


## Parog

Care to explain the positives on the virus scan? 

New account; I would advise against downloading until someone credible clears this up.

----------


## raindropj

I advise not downloading as it appears to be the same type of style from the Xilent Client which is a pk client for osrs. In the jpg he changed the client name. to Zulrah Plugin. Same style as this program here Gyazo - 8e9ccb4b738ee5d03c938ae6490408ec.png

----------


## b0blikestacos

Also virus total scans are an absolute joke and its pretty trivial to remain completely undetected. Running programs sandboxed and reversing in IDA/BinaryNinja to check for antidebugging/virtualization is the only way to have a decent grasp of if any program is malicious.

----------

